
Ask HN: Examples of websites with good keyboard navigation - mavsman
I&#x27;ve been working on a webapp lately where we&#x27;re trying to allow complete keyboard navigation. I think text&#x2F;code editors generally do a good job of this but outside of that it&#x27;s hard to find good examples. Is there anything you like particularly?
======
catacombs
No websites, but there are plenty of vim-like browser extensions that make
this possible:

* Tridactyl

* Vimium

* Surfing keys

